# Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches



## MaJo (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

vorweg ein großes kompliment an dieses Forum und seine Mitstreiter. Meiner Meinung nach eines der, wenn nicht sogar das, freundlichste und kompetenteste was man so im Netz findet. 

Nach nun schon mehreren Wochen des stillen mitlesens hier bei euch im Forum, möchte ich Euch nun auch mal mein kleines Projekt vorstellen. Es ist zwar noch in der Planungsphase, soll aber bald starten. :beten

Zur Ausgangssituation:
Ich habe im Garten einen Betonteich. Dieser ist ca. 40 Jahre alt und scheinbar an mehreren, nicht näher zu lokalisierenden Stellen, nicht mehr ganz dicht. Der Vorbesitzer hat wohl mal probiert den Teich mit Hilfe einer Folie wieder in Stand zu setzen, was aber scheinbar nicht so richtig geklappt hat. So hat er ihn in den letzten Jahren brach liegen lassen. Mein Plan ist es nun diesen Betonteich wieder Neu aufzubereiten.

Der Teich ist 3,40m lang, 2,40m breit und 1,40m tief. Im hinteren Teil befindet sich eine, ebenfals betonierte, Pflanzstufe. Er dürfte knapp 7.000l fassen.
Zur verdeutlichung folgen heute Nachmittag noch Fotos.

Hier nun direkt meine erste Frage:
Wie bekomme ich den Teich am besten dicht? Mit Vlies und Folie neu auskleiden? Flüssigfolie streichen? GFK?  Hier wäre ich Euch für Tipps und Erfahrungswerte wirklich dankbar. Vor allem im Bezug auf die streichbare Folie. Ich weis nämlich nicht wirklich was ich davon halten soll.

An Technik habe ich folgendes geplant (Auch in dieser Reihenfolge aufgebaut?):

Pumpe 	(Oase Aquasmart 6000 Premium)
Skimmer 	(Oase Aquaskim 40)
Vorklärer 	(TMC 55 Watt)
Siebfilter 	(Compactsieve II)
Filter 	(Oase Biotech 10.1)

Die nächste Frage:
Passt das? Stimmt die Reihenfolge?

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal recht herzlich für Eure Hilfe. Es waren bestimmt nicht meine letzten Fragen.

Fotos folgen wie gesagt…

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------



## axel (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallo Markus


:willkommen

Schön das Du zu uns gefunden hast 
Wir sind schon gespannt auf die Fotos.
Ich würd den Betonteich mit Fließ und neuer Folie auskleiden. Den alten Beton zu streichen halte ich nicht für sinnvoll. Mal sehen was dazu noch für Meinungen kommen.
Ich denk das die Teichtechnik ausreichen ist. Wichtig ist das der Fischbesatz entsprechend der Teichgröße und der Technik ist. Wenn der Pflanzenfilter ordentlich funktioniert wirst Du relativ Klares Wasser haben.
Wo  fließt das Wasser aus dem Filter den wieder in den Teich ?

lg
axel


----------



## katja (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

auch von mir :Willkommen2 im forum markus 

mit vlies und folie auskleiden ist ja recht und schön, aber wie gestaltest du bei so einem betonteich, dann den rand? also wie versteckt man die folien- und vlies-ränder oben? 

da die undichten stellen ja nicht näher zu lokalisieren sind, also somit keine risse etc. sichtbar sein dürften, würde es vermutlich genügen, den teich ein paarmal mit dichtschlämme zu streichen.

aber jetzt zeig uns erstmal fotos von dem guten stück


----------



## Gladiator (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

:Willkommen2


Also ich würde das mit Flies und Folie machen 

mit dem andern habe ich nämlich keine ahnung...


aber wenn du keine Falten willst, ist das keine gute idee^^
geht glaube ich nicht ohne falten, mit flies und folie..

mal kuken wie es aussieht, wenn bilder drin hast


----------



## katja (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*



> mit dem andern habe ich nämlich keine ahnung...



die hatte ich auch nicht, aber die verarbeitung ist wirklich kinderleicht


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallo Markus,

also wenn es nur ein paar kleine Risse sind, so kannst Du diese mit Dichtslämme
verfugen.
Ich habe bei meiner Zisterne die Dichtschlämme mit Zement und ganz feinem Sand gemischt.
Das wird dann schon dicht.
Das wäre die wahrscheinlich schnellste und billigste Variante.
Ansonsten würde ich Dir zu Flies und Folie raten.
Aber warten wir mal die Fotos ab.

LG Markus


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Flüssigfolie gibts doch auch???  die stopft doch auch kleinste Risse, oder erinner ich mich falsch?


----------



## MaJo (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallo Gemeinde,

huuiii, Ihr seid aber schnell 

Erstmal vielen Dank für den herzlichen Empfang.

Ich versuche die Fragen mal zu beantworten, soweit das ohne Bilder möglich ist. Diese folgen wie gesagt, wenn ich später zu Hause bin




axel schrieb:


> Wo  fließt das Wasser aus dem Filter den wieder in den Teich ?



Das Wasser soll von hinten mittig über die Pflanzstufe wieder in den Teich laufen...
Das ist jetzt ohne Bild schwer zu erklären. Wenn ich gleich ein Bild hab wirds leichter




katja schrieb:


> also wie versteckt man die folien- und vlies-ränder oben?



Der Betonteichrand ist ca. 20 cm stark und ragt etwa 30 cm aus dem Boden. Ich hatte vor auf diesen Rand __ Douglasie Dielen oder ähnliches zu machen...
Auch das ist wahrscheinlich mit Bild besser zu verstehen.



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> also wenn es nur ein paar kleine Risse sind, so kannst Du diese mit Dichtslämme
> verfugen.



Das sehe ich leider erst später, wenn die alte Folie raus ist...
Ich denke das schaff ich heut noch.


Gruß und Dank

Markus


----------



## axel (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallo Katja

Ich hab über Flies und Folie noch eine Ufermatte gelegt. Nachdem ich die Ufermatte noch mit Spielsand eingerieben hab und Ufermattensaat daraufgestreut sieht es jetzt so aus 

 

Aber auch ohne Ufermattensaat begrünht sich die Ufermatte.

Beim Teichbau hatte ich auch einen Beton Uferwall

 

Es gibt hier im Forum aber noch andere tolle Vorschläge die Folie zu verstecken.

lg
axel


----------



## Zacky (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

...Herzlich Willkommen...

Im Falle des Einsatzes von Dichtschlämme, würde ich diesen wohl in zwei Phasen aufbringen. Also 1 x Dichtschlämme drauf, dann nochmalig spachteln und Gewebe einputzen, dann noch 2 x Dichtschlämme. 

Ansonsten Vlies und Folie ist immer gut und faltenfrei geht das auch. Wenn man es selbst nicht kann, würde ich einfach mal bei einem Folienbauer / Verleger anfragen, was der Spaß kosten würde. Die sichbare Folie haben wir z.Bsp. mit grünen Ufermatten abgedeckt. Vielleicht nicht ganz so schick, aber zumindest sieht man die Folie nicht mehr.


----------



## MaJo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

nachdem ich Gestern die alte Folie enfernt habe, gabs auch schon die erste Überraschung. Die Pflanzstufe, von der ich dachte das sie aus Beton ist, war nur eine mit Schaltafeln versiegelte Lehmpampe

Aber jetzt gibts erstmal Bilder...

 
Der Teich mit der alten Folie.

 
An der Hinterseite ist die "Pflanzstufe", die keine ist...

 
Der leere Teich...

 
Der hintere Teil, hier rechts im Bild, ist ca. 15 cm höher als der rest.

Ich würde den Berreich hinter dem kleinen Mäuerchen rechts und links bepflanzen und dann mittig von hinten das Wasser aus dem Filter einlaufen lassen. 
Falls jemand einen anderen Vorschlag hat, immer her damit Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Was schlagt Ihr als "Bodenbelag" vor?


Gruß und vielen Dank

Markus


----------



## rustiko (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

hallo,
so zu dein letzten fragen hab ich jetzt so spontan keine antwort.. bin ja auch noch neuling 
aber zu deiner beton umrandung versteck aktion, ich hab auf den teilen wo sich das bei mir ergeben hat ein steg aus duglasien bretter gebaut.
folgender aufbau:
- beton
- vlies
- folie
- steinfolie
- konstuktionsholz (eiche)
- steg

die kontstucktionshölzer hab ich mit v4a winkeln auf den beton gedübelt, somit hält auch gleich die folie 

meine bilder, vieleicht zu erkennen unter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36270

sonst bist du doch schon auf einen guten weg.
weiter so


----------



## MaJo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*



rustiko schrieb:


> aber zu deiner beton umrandung versteck aktion, ich hab auf den teilen wo sich das bei mir ergeben hat ein steg aus duglasien bretter gebaut.
> folgender aufbau:
> - beton
> - vlies
> ...



Servus,

jepp, genau so in der Art hab ich mir das vorgestellt
Sieht Klasse aus bei Dir.

Schönen Dank

Markus


----------



## Zacky (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallo Markus

...also, ich würde das Becken mit Vlies und Folie auskleiden. Scheint am sinnvollsten und ist nicht so aufwändig. Ansonsten ist das eine schöne Grundlage für einen kleinen Teich.


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallöle!

die ,,Pflanzzone" würd ich komplett bepflanzen damit da Wasser nach dem Filter dort durchs Grünzeug laufen kann, die nehmen noch Nährstoffe raus..


----------



## axel (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallo Markus

Soll der Teich ein Fischteich für Kois oder ein Pflanzenteich mit kleineren Fischen werden oder nur ein Pflanzenteich ?
Ich würd an 2 oder 3 Seiten sogar die Mauer 30 - 40 cm abtragen und noch eine schöne Pflanzenzone anlegen. Dann siehts nicht so Rechteckig aus. Koiteiche haben aber schon diese Form. 

lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Servus Markus

Diese Pflanzzone ist ja sehr gut gebaut, aber wie hoch soll denn der Wasserstand einmal werden 
Ich würde von 10cm unter Oberkante vom Becken ausgehen, dann wäre die Pflanzzone zu tief.
Ideal wäre es für die Pflanzen von -10cm auf 0 ansteigend ...

Das würde bedeuten das du die Pflanzzone anheben müßtest 

Ansonsten könnte ich mir Axel`s Vorschlag mit der Teich-Erweiterung gut vorstellen.


----------



## MaJo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallo zusammen,



Zacky schrieb:


> ...also, ich würde das Becken mit Vlies und Folie auskleiden. Scheint am sinnvollsten und ist nicht so aufwändig. Ansonsten ist das eine schöne Grundlage für einen kleinen Teich.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Das gibt aber bestimmt viele Falten in der Folie, vor allem weil ich ja jetzt noch die Mauer mit "verpacken" muss...




Lucy79 schrieb:


> die ,,Pflanzzone" würd ich komplett bepflanzen damit da Wasser nach dem Filter dort durchs Grünzeug laufen kann, die nehmen noch Nährstoffe raus..



Werde ich so machen. Passiert den Pflanzen nichts, wenn die direkt vor dem Auslauf stehen?
Ich hab grad keine Idee mit wieviel Druck das Wasser da rausläuft/schießt




axel schrieb:


> Soll der Teich ein Fischteich für Kois oder ein Pflanzenteich mit kleineren Fischen werden oder nur ein Pflanzenteich ?
> Ich würd an 2 oder 3 Seiten sogar die Mauer 30 - 40 cm abtragen und noch eine schöne Pflanzenzone anlegen. Dann siehts nicht so Rechteckig aus. Koiteiche haben aber schon diese Form.



Also Fische sollen auf jeden Fall auch rein. Kois... eigentlich gerne. Wenn es vom Platz her hinhaut. Die Tiere sollen ja genügend Lebensraum haben:gdaumen
Das mit der Erweiterung des Teiches lasse ich mir gleich mal durch den Kopf gehen, wenn ich davor stehe...



Digicat schrieb:


> Diese Pflanzzone ist ja sehr gut gebaut, aber wie hoch soll denn der Wasserstand einmal werden
> Ich würde von 10cm unter Oberkante vom Becken ausgehen, dann wäre die Pflanzzone zu tief.
> Ideal wäre es für die Pflanzen von -10cm auf 0 ansteigend ...
> 
> ...



Jaja, den Teich hat mein Urgroßvater da vor Urzeiten hingezimmert
Der Wasserstand sollte schon so hoch wie halt möglich sein. Mit der Pflanzzone muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen...
Zur Not wird halt die Trennmauer stellenweise aufgemauert und dahinter ne Stufe gegossen.


Vielen Dank für Eure Anregungen

Immer weiter so


Gruß

Markus


----------



## MaJo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallo nochmal,

leider kann ich den vorherigen Beitrag nicht mehr editieren...
So in der Art würd ich die Pflanzzone hochziehen.

 

Mit Ytong vielleicht


Dank und Gruß

Markus


----------



## Koipaar (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallo Markus,

unser Teich ist mit Flüssigfolie abgedichtet. Zuerst wurde eine Schicht Versiegelung mit der Rolle aufgetragen, dann eine Schicht Vlies (vom Hersteller nur für die Ecken empfohlen, wir haben es aber zum Glück ganzflächig), dann drei weitere Schichten Folie. Der Vorteil, keine Falten, geht ziemlich einfach und auch schnell. Nachteil, die Sache kann beim Aufstreichen eine ziemliche Sauerei geben. Von den Fingern bekommt man das Zeug nur ganz mühselig wieder runter. Auch habe ich inzwischen schon oft gehört, dass sich bei anderen Teichbesitzern Blasen gebildet haben. Die haben wir nicht, laut einem Fachmann aber nur deshalb, weil wir das Vlies über die gesamte Fläche aufgebracht haben. Vom Preis her liegt Flüssigfolie wenn du es so machst wie wir, über dem von Folie. 

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## MaJo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallo zusammen,

hier nun mal ein kleines Update...
Mein neuer Plan sieht jetzt folgendes vor:
Die Pflanzzone wird angehoben.

 

Die Trennmauer wird mit KS Steinen aufgemauert. Darauf kommt dann eine selbstgegossene Betonplatte. Rechts und links ergeben sich so zwei Pflanzzonen 1,10m x 0,72m. Das ganze ist von hinten leicht nach vorne abfallend. Bis zum Wasserspiegel ergibt sich so eine tiefe der Pflanzzone von 5cm bis 25cm.

Zudem können sich die Fische schön unter die Pflanzzonen verziehen, wenn es ihnen mal zu hell ist.

Eine Frage zur Technik hätte ich noch...

Ich habe folgendes Angebot bekommen:

 

Würde das reichen / ist der Preis angemessen? 

Schönen Dank für Eure Unterstützung


Gruß

Markus


----------



## Zacky (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Willst du das dann als Höhle nutzen oder wie verstehe ich das jetzt? Wie hast du Dir das jetzt mit der Teichabdichtung gedacht? Machst du Folie, Flüssigfolie, Dichtschlämme oder wie? Ich denke nämlich, dass es sich dann schwierig gestaltet, mit der Höhle, wenn ich das Ganze richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## MaJo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallo Zacky,

also mit Folie würde das in der Tat schwierig werden.

Du hast recht, unter den beiden Pflanzbereichen entstehen dann Höhlen. Ich werde erstmal alles schön verputzen. Anschließend alles mit Dichtschlämme einschlämmen. Evtl. dann darüber noch ein bis zwei lagen Flüssigfolie zwecks Optik und zusätzlicher Abdichtung...

Heute Nachmittag gieß ich mir die Platten...

Bin ja mal gespannt ob das alles so hinhaut 


Dank und Gruß

Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallo Markus,

mir persönlich würde der Vorschlag von Axel am besten gefallen.
Lass doch den Betonteich als Grundform so stehen und schlag an den
2 breiten Seiten 30 cm vom Beton ab.
Dann könntest Du dort mit Folie 2 Pflanzzonen schaffen.
Dies setzt allerdings voraus, dass Du den ganzen Teich dann mit Folie auslegst.
Ich bin da mit der geplanten Pflanzzone von Dir eher etwas skeptisch.

LG Markus


----------



## Zacky (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

...na dann, bin gespannt wie das später mal aussieht, wird bestimmt ganz schick...


----------



## Zacky (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Noch ein kurzer Gedanke. Vielleicht wäre es dann auch noch von Vorteil, die alte Farbe so gut wie möglich abzuschrubben, damit da keine Haftbrücken entstehen, wenn du das alles verputzt hast. Bohrmaschine und Drahtbürstenkopf sollten da schon einiges runter holen. 

Und wie wäre es, wenn Du erst die Wände mauerst, dann alles mit Folie auskleiden - ggf. lässt - und dann erst die Platte für die Pflanzebene zauberst!? Dann wäre alles ordentlich abgedichet. :?


----------



## MaJo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallo zusammen,



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> mir persönlich würde der Vorschlag von Axel am besten gefallen.
> Lass doch den Betonteich als Grundform so stehen und schlag an den
> 2 breiten Seiten 30 cm vom Beton ab.
> Dann könntest Du dort mit Folie 2 Pflanzzonen schaffen.
> ...



Ihr habt ja recht... 

Ich werde das heute Nachmittag mal in Angriff nehmen und mal was weghauen. Allerdings wäre es mir lieb, das nur an einer Seite zu machen. Ich würde die Pflanzzone dann an der einen Seite etwas größer ausfallen lassen.

Von der Folie wollt ich jetzt eigentlich weg. Den Pflanzberreich mit Folie auskleiden und dann mit dem geschlämmten Teich verbinden ist wohl auch schlecht.

Wie siehts denn aus wenn ich den ausgelagerten Pflanzbereich auch aus Beton mache? Also Bodenplatte als Fundament gießen und rundum KS mauern. Dann könnte ich das auch mit Dichtschlämme machen und ich könnte ihn auf die höhe des jetzigen Teiches bringen



Zacky schrieb:


> Noch ein kurzer Gedanke. Vielleicht wäre es dann auch noch von Vorteil, die alte Farbe so gut wie möglich abzuschrubben, damit da keine Haftbrücken entstehen, wenn du das alles verputzt hast. Bohrmaschine und Drahtbürstenkopf sollten da schon einiges runter holen.



Alte Farbe kommt natürlich so weit es geht runter


Dank und Gruß

Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallo Markus,



> Wie siehts denn aus wenn ich den ausgelagerten Pflanzbereich auch aus Beton mache? Also Bodenplatte als Fundament gießen und rundum KS mauern. Dann könnte ich das auch mit Dichtschlämme machen und ich könnte ihn auf die höhe des jetzigen Teiches bringen



diese Idee würde ich fast favourisieren.
Ich würde nur einige Rundeisen in die alte Teichmauer als Armierung und Befestigung
einbohren, damit Du eine Verbindung zum alten Betonteich hast.

LG Markus


----------



## MaJo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Ich würde nur einige Rundeisen in die alte Teichmauer als Armierung und Befestigung
> einbohren, damit Du eine Verbindung zum alten Betonteich hast.
> LG Markus



Jawohl, das könnt ich ja schön mit Mauerankern / Dübelankern machen.

Sollte ich das Wasser nach der Pumpe dann durch den Pflanzbereich laufen lassen? 

Wenn ich die ersten Mauerteile weg hab kommen noch ein paar Bildchen


Schönen Gruß

Markus


----------



## MaJo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Hallo zusammen,

so soll es dann nachher ungefähr aussehen...

 

 

andere Vorschläge sind natürlich weiterhin willkommen 


Schönen Gruß

Markus


----------



## Gladiator (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Renovierung eines alten Betonteiches*

Wie heisst das programm wo man solche "modelle" erstellen kann?

hab pn geschriebn vor ner weile, hat aber noch immer nix zurückgeschriebn, vllt kennts einer..


----------

